# Nationals Question



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Has ANYONE heard when the schedule will be out and the form to complete for the events?

Seems like it should be available by now.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing. I like to get all of my fees paid in advance. (don't worry new people, it's rather nominal). I have already sent off my Rescue Raffle donation. I wonder who would know.

The other National question is....do we want to do the annual SM Pizza party?? Do we have a good head count??


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm sure that we want to do the SM Pizza party and I'm thinking it will be about 30 or so (maybe more), but don't know whether we can do it on Wed or Thurs night -- 'cause we don't have a SCHEDULE YET!!!!!

Pam -- I'm like you. I want this all wrapped up so that I don't let anything slip. I've ordered my Rescue Raffle donations but haven't received them yet. And, as far as I know, Judy hasn't gotten back to Edie about whether or not we will be able to do a $5.00 clothes table so don't know if I should or shouldn't send clothes.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

We need to pay for watching the events? And complete forms? 

Haha, is it bad that I don't mind paying but I do mind completing forms. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

It's a pretty small registration fee with one form and you get a goodie bag with samples . I think you also pay for a few meals as an option too. I'm getting excited!!!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

How do we sign up for the pizza party? And since I live here in Orlando, is there anything I might be able to do to help?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> It's a pretty small registration fee with one form and you get a goodie bag with samples . I think you also pay for a few meals as an option too. I'm getting excited!!!


Me too, cannot wait. And absolute yes to Pizza party.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'd love the schedule too. I'm def coming but I didn't book the flight yet trying to figure what's when.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

grrr....which I was able to make it! I so need a sunny vacation!!! We are dealing with one illness after another here.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I really hope we have the pizza party. I've only been to Nationals once, but loved getting a chance to meet so many people and their fluffs all in one place. I do know that rally and obedience are on Wednesday because it is listed on the AKC site under dog shows and trials.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

There is usually a White Excitement Party the first night. Kind of a cocktail mixer. Then there is a bag lunch on one day during judging, a nice sit down lunch and the big award banquet dinner the final night. It's all quite reasonable. You can actually watch the show for free, but it's nice to register, have a name tag and get the swag bag! It all supports the event.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the info.....we are heading down by car from the Great White North. Hope to be hitting Orlando by Monday. Should I register to get a bag? We are coming furless (time share no fur allowed boo hoo!). I will need a malt hug soon after we get there. How do we get in contact with you all? So excited to be able to meet all you. You all are my malt heros!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Leanne said:


> Thanks for all the info.....we are heading down by car from the Great White North. Hope to be hitting Orlando by Monday. Should I register to get a bag? We are coming furless (time share no fur allowed boo hoo!). I will need a malt hug soon after we get there. How do we get in contact with you all? So excited to be able to meet all you. You all are my malt heros!


Wow, that's quite the drive!! :w00t: I don't think I'll have Tyler flying with me either so we'll all be looking for Malt hugs but there are plenty to go around. :HistericalSmiley: I would think register and get the swag bag In the past, we had a list of everyone, their cell phone numbers, who they're bringing and where they're staying. Did that at Nationals in Atlanta and know we did that with Hilton Head too. Lots of the same people on the lists. If anyone needs me to make a spreadsheet let me know.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pam -- are you going to handle the pizza party like you have the last couple years??? PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE -- I can beg even more if you want. 

It's $10 to register for the show -- but as Pam said, you can definitely watch the show for FREE. If you register you do get a wonderful SWAG BAG that contains lots of dog stuff -- samples, toys, hair bands, etc.ets. Worth a lot more than $10. I found my favorite shampoo for the fluff from the samples I got in Dallas a couple of years ago.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Pam -- are you going to handle the pizza party like you have the last couple years??? PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE -- I can beg even more if you want.
> 
> It's $10 to register for the show -- but as Pam said, you can definitely watch the show for FREE. If you register you do get a wonderful SWAG BAG that contains lots of dog stuff -- samples, toys, hair bands, etc.ets. Worth a lot more than $10. I found my favorite shampoo for the fluff from the samples I got in Dallas a couple of years ago.


I don't mind doing the Pizza Party. But we do need someone to make a contact list with phone numbers etc. I also need to know who to contact to request the hospitality suite. I really need to get a look at that program to see what night we want to do this. Once we get the location nailed down, the rest is easy. Just a head count, order pizza and split the bill. It was worked out perfectly the last two years. WE NEED A PROGRAM!!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> I don't mind doing the Pizza Party. But we do need someone to make a contact list with phone numbers etc. I also need to know who to contact to request the hospitality suite. I really need to get a look at that program to see what night we want to do this. Once we get the location nailed down, the rest is easy. Just a head count, order pizza and split the bill. It was worked out perfectly the last two years. WE NEED A PROGRAM!!!!


Yay! I'm sure most of us will be willing to pitch in for pizza and set-up/clean-up or any other help that is needed  Aastha/Gustave + me/Obi will not arrive until 5/1 in the early AM. So, I hope the SM pizza party is not on 4/30!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I can do the contact list. I'll post a thread. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Does this form cover everything we need to know? If someone can confirm I can make a post about it.
See form here


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Looks like a good form to me, all the info is there. I'll be bringing both Frankie & Kelsey. Frankie's a Mama's boy, but Kelsey loves everyone!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Aastha -- I've done the contact spreadsheet in the past and will be happy to email it to you.

The 2 other things you might want to add to the form:

1. Who are you rooming with (if anyone)?
2. Does you phone take text? (Some still don't -- believe it or not).


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Lynn, I will add those fields. I set it up so all answers from that form will go directly into a spreadsheet so one one has to enter it manually. 

I'll give you admin level access to the sheet and make you owner. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Help me out, please. I had hoped that DH and I could go to Nationals together, but our pet sitter is not available at that time. Alan is encouraging me to go without him, but honestly, I am a person who does not like to do things without a companion. 
On the other hand, I would love to meet my SM friends, I would love to see all those gorgeous Malts parading their stuff.

So, do we have a code for the discount to enter when making a reservation at the hotel?

I will not be bringing MiMi, because I would take two airlines and it would cost four hundred dollars. Plus MiMi doesn't like dogs, so she would just be a pain. I will have my arms free to hold anyone who needs holding.

I can afford to pay for my own room, but I think it would be much more fun, if someone wanted to share.

I am on the fence, and looking for buddies on the other side to bark, calling me.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sylie said:


> Help me out, please. I had hoped that DH and I could go to Nationals together, but our pet sitter is not available at that time. Alan is encouraging me to go without him, but honestly, I am a person who does not like to do things without a companion.
> On the other hand, I would love to meet my SM friends, I would love to see all those gorgeous Malts parading their stuff.
> 
> So, do we have a code for the discount to enter when making a reservation at the hotel?
> ...


 I just made my reservation via the phone. They were very aware of the AMA rate of 72/night. I would just give a call.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Help me out, please. I had hoped that DH and I could go to Nationals together, but our pet sitter is not available at that time. Alan is encouraging me to go without him, but honestly, I am a person who does not like to do things without a companion.
> On the other hand, I would love to meet my SM friends, I would love to see all those gorgeous Malts parading their stuff.
> 
> So, do we have a code for the discount to enter when making a reservation at the hotel?
> ...


Sylvia, I sent you a PM.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have been checking flights and hotel rooms for hours today. I found a nice room rate "pay for two, get a third night free." Since I won't be bringing a dog that sounded good...until I went to check out and they tacked on a $50+ resort fee. I called to ask if the AMA special price included a dog and the resort fee, and the dear sweet person was not able to answer. He promised to call me back tomorrow. Does anyone know if the AMA price covers the "resort fee?" For parking, pool, transportation to entertainment sights...none of which I plan to use. I am not a cheap skate, I just do not like having hidden charges for stuff I don't even want. On the other hand I really want to go to nationals....but honesty, I don't want too spend more than $1200 to do so....Okay, maybe $1500, but that is it...well $1600, but no more.

What's up with you guys who already have your plans?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

The schedule and all of the links are live today!!

American Maltese Association - National Specialty


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks, Pam. Do the links work for you? I can't get anything to work except for the registration form. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't get anything for this year, other than the ad with the dates. All the links go to last year. ????


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I see the registration form for 2013 which gives some days and times for some events. Do we know what the seminars are? Do you get the box lunches at all or grab food on your own?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

You are right, it seems that the reg. form is ready. Not sure what the seminars are going to be. Sometimes they are very geared towards breeders (which is good) but I enjoyed all of the grooming seminars, and hope they do some more like that!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I just popped in to say that there was some information on the AMA website finally! Y'all beat me to it.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ohhh...a bit pricier than last year in San Diego. Oh well. In for a penny, in for a pound.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

What is wrong with me? I go to AMA home page, when I click on the link (to the left of the display ad) which reads "National specialty" it takes me to 2012. when I click on the link from Pam's post it takes me to 2012. What can I possibly be doing wrong?


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Does this one work for you Sylvia:

American Maltese Association - National Specialty


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

And then click on "Specialty Activity and Registration" form.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I feel cursed or something. I clicked Laura's link, then "Specialty Activity and Registration". I got the form, but it is for 2012. Sigh.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I feel cursed or something. I clicked Laura's link, then "Specialty Activity and Registration". I got the form, but it is for 2012. Sigh.


Try this-
http://www.americanmaltese.org/2013_Specialty/2013_Specialty_Registration_Form.pdf


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So glad this is out. Now for the Judging Schedule/Times.

Anyway -- I'm in for $147.00.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> Try this-
> http://www.americanmaltese.org/2013_Specialty/2013_Specialty_Registration_Form.pdf
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Finally!!!!! Thank you sweet, Aastha.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

I was wondering...do you all usually register for all the events? Not sure what is all about as I have never attended the Nationals before or a dog show for real. Plus i offered my services to help with the AMAR raffle table. Not sure what to do here. Advice for a newbie please?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Leanne said:


> I was wondering...do you all usually register for all the events? Not sure what is all about as I have never attended the Nationals before or a dog show for real. Plus i offered my services to help with the AMAR raffle table. Not sure what to do here. Advice for a newbie please?


Leanne, I do register for all of the events. To me, the whole point is to come and see the show, and enjoy all that it has to offer. When you registger for the show, you also get a great swag bag full of dog goodies, worth much more than the $10 reg fee. I like getting to meet with friends that I haven't seen since last year, and this is a really fun venue to mingle with all of the SM gals that are coming. In addition we (SM'ers) do a Pizza Party. I have put this together the last two years, but Reva has graciously volunteered to organize this year since she lives in the area. This is the best puppy party of the year! It is a bit more than last year if I remember correctly, but you would have to purchase food somewhere anyway. I am looking forward to seeing old friends, and meeting new ones!


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks Pam...I will register for all sans the box lunch. I am coming with my hubby for an extended vacation....not sure what he will want to attend, we will discuss then register soon.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Another question from a newbie........About what time and how long is the White excitement party? The flight I am considering will arrive at 6:30 PM Tuesday. Would be be better, worth it, to arrive Monday?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

White Excitement is usually from 7:00 - 10:00 p.m. if I remember correctly, however, it is the one event that several people do miss because of arrival times. 

FYI - Lynne Girdner (Angel's Mom) and I are arriving on Monday evening so you can hang out with us if you decide to fly in on Monday. We'll be at the hotel on Tuesday.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pam -- I see that you're working on Tami on FB -- we need to get her to come. Nationals is always more fun with her there.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Pam -- I see that you're working on Tami on FB -- we need to get her to come. Nationals is always more fun with her there.


 I am working on her and Jackie Nelson. We need those girls there!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jackie Nelson's not coming???? Got to get busy working on her.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I just got my reservation ready to go in the mail tomorrow. I signed up for everything. I canNOT wait! I haven't been able to go to the last couple and have missed it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Was losing my mind looking for the registration info and now have that in my hot little hands. Just made my flight reservation yesterday.I was still a little nervous that I couldn't get around by then but with my breakthrough on Thursday I'm definitely coming. Got an $89 flight going down. Working on the come back flight. So a quick question to those who attended before...if you don't get the box lunch for Also what's the banquet like? I have a friend in Orlando who I never get to see and that may be the only night I can see her. Will I be missing much? I think that might be when the live auction takes place but don't know if I can even bid given my medical expenses.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

So happy you're coming, Sue! 

The box lunch is so reasonable, I'd do that, although I'll admit that somehow last year I thought I'd registered and hadn't, so had to end up buying lunch elsewhere. It was do-able, just more of a pain. Is it possible for you to come up on Monday night and see your friend then? It really is a blast to do the banquet. I only bid on a few things, but it's not necessary to bid at all, whether it is the silent or the live auction. 

I got my registration confirmation last Thursday, so at least I know I registered this year, LOL.

Lynn, are you staying someplace else on Monday night? You said you and Lynne will be at the hotel on Tuesday.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jackie -- Lynne and I are staying at the same hotel on Monday night, but getting there around 9:00 p.m., so I meant that we wouldn't be around the hotel until Tuesday -- but we're still planning on calling you when we get to the hotel and having dinner with you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

socalyte said:


> So happy you're coming, Sue!
> 
> The box lunch is so reasonable, I'd do that, although I'll admit that somehow last year I thought I'd registered and hadn't, so had to end up buying lunch elsewhere. It was do-able, just more of a pain. Is it possible for you to come up on Monday night and see your friend then? It really is a blast to do the banquet. I only bid on a few things, but it's not necessary to bid at all, whether it is the silent or the live auction.
> 
> ...


Jackie - I already got my ticket for Tuesday. They would charge me more for the change fee than the ticket cost. :w00t: Maybe I'll see about coming back on Sunday and will meet her Saturday night. Is anyone doing the theme parks on Saturday?


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Jackie - I already got my ticket for Tuesday. They would charge me more for the change fee than the ticket cost. :w00t: Maybe I'll see about coming back on Sunday and will meet her Saturday night. Is anyone doing the theme parks on Saturday?


Debbie, Elaine and I are staying until Monday. Doing Disney and Hogwarts, I mean Universal over the weekend.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Debbie, Elaine and I are staying until Monday. Doing Disney and Hogwarts, I mean Universal over the weekend.


That sounds like fun!! I don't do crazy rides...heck, I don't even do teacups :brownbag: but if I stay until Sunday I'd probably like to do one of the parks that day. If I stayed until Monday I'd find a miserable dog and two very unhappy guys in my house!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Was losing my mind looking for the registration info and now have that in my hot little hands. Just made my flight reservation yesterday.I was still a little nervous that I couldn't get around by then but with my breakthrough on Thursday I'm definitely coming. Got an $89 flight going down. Working on the come back flight. So a quick question to those who attended before...if you don't get the box lunch for Also what's the banquet like? I have a friend in Orlando who I never get to see and that may be the only night I can see her. Will I be missing much? I think that might be when the live auction takes place but don't know if I can even bid given my medical expenses.


Yay!!! So glad you booked your flight! I think Aastha and I are doing the luncheon but may pick up our own food for the boxed lunch day. We plan to attend the banquet . BTW, Obi is available as a hangout buddy for you since Tyler will be home. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

The point of the boxed lunch is that it keeps you close to where the action is. That is the day of the big show and they have the lunch between the class dogs and the Rescue Parade and BISS, so you do not want to have to go find something too far away. I know for me I would not have gotten anything to eat if I didn't order the boxed lunch because I would not want to have to go track something down in that short window of time between the main events. 

As for the banquet, the dinner is usually good, it is fun to see everyone get dressed up. They give out awards that night and some familiar faces may be getting awards this year  , so that is fun to see and then there is the auction, which is also fun even though I rarely bid on stuff.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

CloudClan said:


> The point of the boxed lunch is that it keeps you close to where the action is. That is the day of the big show and they have the lunch between the class dogs and the Rescue Parade and BISS, so you do not want to have to go find something too far away. I know for me I would not have gotten anything to eat if I didn't order the boxed lunch because I would not want to have to go track something down in that short window of time between the main events.
> 
> As for the banquet, the dinner is usually good, it is fun to see *everyone get dressed up.* They give out awards that night and some familiar faces may be getting awards this year  , so that is fun to see and then there is the auction, which is also fun even though I rarely bid on stuff.


 
Might be too early to start asking this, but clothes planning is big for me...how dressed up?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I've seen everything from long gowns to casual slacks. As long as you don't wear shorts or jeans, you'll fit in fine.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Might be too early to start asking this, but clothes planning is big for me...how dressed up?


LOL, Laura....I bought new shoes for the trip before I bought my ticket or made hotels reservations.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Might be too early to start asking this, but clothes planning is big for me...how dressed up?



Well, some take it a lot farther than others. For most people it is not over the top. Last year, I wore a relatively simple black cocktail dress and put some bling on. 

The white excitement party (which we won't make it to this year) is one that takes a bit of planning because the tradition is to wear white to it.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

CloudClan said:


> Well, some take it a lot farther than others. For most people it is not over the top. Last year, I wore a relatively simple black cocktail dress and put some bling on.
> 
> The white excitement party (which we won't make it to this year) is one that takes a bit of planning because the tradition is to wear white to it.


Oh, no! I guess I'll have to wear my wedding dress...that is the only white dress I have. Oh, it probably doesn't fit. :bysmilie:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Oh, no! I guess I'll have to wear my wedding dress...that is the only white dress I have. Oh, it probably doesn't fit. :bysmilie:


:rofl::rofl: Gee mine wouldn't even qualify for white anymore. More like yellowed from time. Actually I threw out my dress years ago knowing any DIL of mine wasn't about to wear my dress. 
Thanks, Carina for all the info about the food, etc. Hmmm, wearing white. Don't have much in white; living in NYC mostly black. Wasn't even thinking about clothes. I hope I can wear normal shoes by then since I still can't get my feet in any other than a little pair of black boots since the accident.:w00t:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

For viewing the show, the dress is casual. Most get a little dressed up for the banquet on Friday night and some also get a little dressed for white excitement party on tuesday (but a lot don't wear white -- or wear white pants and a white top.)


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

I am a very NEWBIE, Pookie's Mom, lost him February 1, 2013
registered for the show and am excited about going to my first Maltese specialty show
I believe the only event I registered for was the first night get together as I didn't know what else was a good idea, should I attempt to register for the box lunches??? or what else would you more experienced girls suggest???
I am coming alone, just me, no fluffs or friends, I have offered to do volunteer work for the organization but have not heard anything definite yet
really just coming for a good time, be around the pups and hope to find a source for a new puppy, my email address is [email protected], my two phone numbers are 609 499-0236 home and 609 802 6339 cell, arriving Tuesday, leaving Saturday, coming from NJ, also going to PIZZA PARTY yeah!!!
Thanks so much for any advice, Jackie Martine


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

JRM993 said:


> I am a very NEWBIE, Pookie's Mom, lost him February 1, 2013
> registered for the show and am excited about going to my first Maltese specialty show
> I believe the only event I registered for was the first night get together as I didn't know what else was a good idea, should I attempt to register for the box lunches??? or what else would you more experienced girls suggest???
> I am coming alone, just me, no fluffs or friends, I have offered to do volunteer work for the organization but have not heard anything definite yet
> ...


This is my first time at something like this too. I'm arriving Wednesday (May 1st) and will be leaving on Saturday. I live about an hour and one half from Orlando, so will be driving. I'm planning to register for the show and will be at the SM Pizza Party on Wednesday night. I'm going to get the box lunch on Friday, but didn't sign up for anything else. I'll be there with Maggie and didn't want to leave her alone in the hotel room. I'm looking forward to meeting you and everyone else. I can't wait!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

maggie's mommy said:


> This is my first time at something like this too. I'm arriving Wednesday (May 1st) and will be leaving on Saturday. I live about an hour and one half from Orlando, so will be driving. I'm planning to register for the show and will be at the SM Pizza Party on Wednesday night. I'm going to get the box lunch on Friday, but didn't sign up for anything else. I'll be there with Maggie and didn't want to leave her alone in the hotel room. I'm looking forward to meeting you and everyone else. I can't wait!



It is my first time too and I am beyond excited. We are all going to get together and have so much fun. See you at the pizza party...I'll be there with bells on.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I can NOT wait to get to meet all of you. I'm so excited!


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Looking forward to meeting you girls...and your pups...I hope they have name tags!!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Is it time yet??????????


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

JRM993 said:


> Looking forward to meeting you girls...and your pups...I hope they have name tags!!!


I am counting down until it's time for Nationals. It's what's keeping me going though this grueling rehab of my knee. :angry: I think in the past there were name tags. It's quite baffling if you're a newer member to figure out who's who. :blink: Hope there will be tags. And when the Malts are in a crowd, I give up trying to figure who's who as well. I can barely pick out tyler.:blush:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

They do have nametags for those folks who register (and it is well worth registering since the goodie bag more than makes up for the fee). In the past we have had an SM tag to go on the name badges. Is someone bringing them this year?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I just bought our plane tickets, we will be doing a red eye on tues so we get in at 6am on wednesday and we are leaving on Sunday. Can't wait!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm coming too! It's not quite 100% for sure yet because I am waiting to hear about a job thing...but I did go ahead and make reservations. I'm planning on driving down on Wednesday and leaving Sunday. Emma's definitely coming. I don't really know anyone here who I could leave Bailey with and don't feel comfortable boarding him or getting a pet sitter...so he's coming too!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah Stacy and Nida!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah, Stacey and Nida!!! It gets better every day!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

We are a force to be reckoned with!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited that so many of our SM family will be in attendance. Heck, we might have more Malts in the audience than in the ring. LOL

Nida -- I'm soooooooo happy that you'll be coming. Can't wait to meet Emma -- but more importantly, I want to see my Bailey Boy again. I just love our "honorary" Malt!!!!

Pam -- how are you doing on getting Tami Zami and Jackie to come???


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

CloudClan said:


> They do have nametags for those folks who register (and it is well worth registering since the goodie bag more than makes up for the fee). In the past we have had an SM tag to go on the name badges. Is someone bringing them this year?


Yes!! I am in custody of the 'Spoiled Maltese' purple badge ribbons! They are coming with me! I will get them out to anyone who needs one.

I don't think Tami and Jackie are coming.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, it seems like we'll have quite a large SM party!:chili: Anyone know the latest count on how many of us are going???


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I haven't been on the forum much lately, but I will be there.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Hopefully everyone that's attending Nationals has completed the form that Aashta put together for us so that we can contact each other in Orlando.

Also remember that the SM group is having a pizza party on Wednesday night. If you plan on attending or need jore info, please pm Reva (revabk2) as she's graciously agreed to put this together.

I can't wait to see everyone!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What's Aastha's user name here? I have to send her my info.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> What's Aastha's user name here? I have to send her my info.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


eiksaa


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Here's the link to the thread and the form to complete if you're attending Nationals:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/80-maltese-showing-information/133346-info-natls-attendees.html


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks, Lynn. 

Susan, just go ahead and fill that form. You won't need to send me the info separately. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm all filled out and i caved and am staying at the hotel!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So correct me if I"m wrong but it looks like Thursday night of Nationals, that there will be free time? Trying to fit in meeting up with two of my old friends who live in the Orlando area and don't think I'm staying past Saturday so thinking Thurs nite might work well.


----------

